# Closest villa's to JLT



## sculptures (Jun 12, 2011)

Please can someone tell the closest villa areas to rent from JLT ?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Al Furjan, Jumeirah Islands (expensive), The Meadows (also expensive) or The Springs.


----------



## sculptures (Jun 12, 2011)

Thankyou !


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

Springs
Meadows
Lakes
Jumeirah Islands are all ready.
Jumeirah park is yet to be completed.
Furjan is far from JLT.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

What's the one that's directly behind JLT that's before Jumeirah Islands with the smaller villas? I assumed that was Furjan.


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

Those are springs and meadows


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

No, it's Jumeirah Park I'm talking about.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

also Emirates Hills (Expensive)


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

Springs are small. Jumeirah park are not ready yet and not really small.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Jesus Christ, are you really nitpicking my definition of small?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Garden view villas


----------



## sculptures (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks guys I'm gonna have a good luck at all of the above ! We have 2 small dogs so it's the garden that's most important ( hence villa searching )


----------



## sculptures (Jun 12, 2011)

Who would you suggest is the best company to find a villa through ? I've looked at du bizzle so far....


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Propertyfinder.ae shows you adverts by various agents. A broker should help search through all agents as well unless you want to stick with a few recommended specific ones.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I live in Jumeirah Village Circle and it takes me 15 minutes to get to JLT. Relatively inexpensive, large villas - but limited "garden" space for animals. Jumeirah Village Triangle across the road has *massive* plot areas (8K sq ft+), but are a bit more expensive.

-md000/Mike


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

sculptures said:


> Who would you suggest is the best company to find a villa through ? I've looked at du bizzle so far....


How many bed rooms are you looking for?


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Springs!! Jumeira don't have pools or roads completed!!


----------

